# Magic version complains about modules.

## Rotal

I'm new to gentoo. I do have basic experience with linux but my question is most likly newbish. 

Anyway dmesg has folowing lines:

```
i2c_core: version magic '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 '

i2c_nforce2: version magic '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 '

floppy: version magic '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 '

floppy: version magic '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 '

rtc: version magic '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 '

pcspkr: version magic '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 '

gameport: version magic '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 '

analog: version magic '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 '

snd_page_alloc: version magic '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 '

snd: version magic '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 '

snd_timer: version magic '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 '

snd_pcm: version magic '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 '

ac97_bus: version magic '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 '

snd_ac97_codec: version magic '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 '

snd_intel8x0: version magic '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 '

i2c_core: version magic '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 '

nvidia: version magic '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 '
```

I assume that the modules were compiled against wrong kernel. But i recompiled kernel and rebuild world afterwards and still no go. It all started with problem that nvidia-drivers module will not load it comes back with invalid module format which i assume is the result of the obove messages in dmesg. 

I guess i somehow have to get rid of that "4kstacks" but how?

----------

## d2_racing

Emerge --info plz  :Smile: 

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Rotal wrote:*   

> But i recompiled kernel

 

It needs to be the kernel that you're currently running, and nvidia needs to have been compiled for that specific kernel configuration. See wiki for kernel compilation hints.

The usual newbie error is pointing /usr/src/linux at the wrong kernel.

----------

## Rotal

Here is emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.2.12 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 02 Sep 2007 21:20:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ "

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

And I re-emerged nvidia drivers every single time I recompiled kernel, and I'm sure that my symlink point to the correct kernel, becouse i have only on listed.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Rotal,

Taking one line at random

```
snd_intel8x0: version magic '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.22-gentoo-r5 mod_unload K7 ' 
```

shows that you have changed the state of the 4KSTACKS option between compiling the kernel bzImage and the snd_intel8x0 module.

Thats not permitted. rebuild and reinstall your kernel and all the modules starting with 

```
make clean
```

to get rid of all the old binaries and intermediate files, so make cannot reuse them.

----------

## Rotal

Thx all

I figured out what the problem was. After compiling the kernel i copied it to /boot without mounting it (stupi me) I thought it was mounted already but it was not. so all this time i was runing on old kenel.

----------

## d2_racing

Ah... know I see my you had some errors  :Smile: 

Remember...nerver forget to mount your /boot...or you will end-up with weird message  :Smile: 

Take care !

----------

